# Nouvelles Offres NOOS



## vincmyl (23 Septembre 2004)

J'ai lu que Noos allait mettre sur le marché le 29 septembre de nouvelles offres Internet, de 1 à 4 mb....Qu'en pensez vous? Dois je prendre la Freebox ou attendre de voir ces offres..je dois dire que je suis quand meme intéressé par la TV


----------



## naas (24 Septembre 2004)

free c'est bien


----------



## gtoto (24 Septembre 2004)

j'ai noos depuis un an et j'avoue que pour le couple TV/net c'est l'ideal. pour moi qui captais mal (meme les chaines nationnales) free ne correspond pas a mes attentes (pas TF1 ni M6 par exemple...)

mais je dois aussi avoue que le service client est vraiment déplorable. je n'ai eut qu'un seul probleme (déconnexion pendant 24 heures) et le contact est nul. mais sinon le service est nickel !

deplus je suis passé de 640 k a 1024 gratos ce mois ci... meme si je n'ai pas besoins d'autant c'est toujours agréable 

et puis la simplicité du systeme. je branche et ca marche. quand un copain viens je debranche le moden , je rebranche et je lui prete ma fiche et ca marche...bref nickel pour moi


----------



## vincmyl (24 Septembre 2004)

Ok merci pour ton avis...  
Ca n'a rien a voir mais que pensez vous de Ma ligne TV +Internet? Quelqu'un a t il deja souscrit?


----------



## phil3 (25 Septembre 2004)

gtoto a dit:
			
		

> j'ai noos depuis un an et j'avoue que pour le couple TV/net c'est l'ideal. pour moi qui captais mal (meme les chaines nationnales) free ne correspond pas a mes attentes (pas TF1 ni M6 par exemple...)



Sans compter que la qualité TV sur Free n'est probablement pas la même que sur le cable.



			
				gtoto a dit:
			
		

> mais je dois aussi avoue que le service client est vraiment déplorable. je n'ai eut qu'un seul probleme (déconnexion pendant 24 heures) et le contact est nul. mais sinon le service est nickel !



Même si le service client est mauvais, il ne peut pas être en dessous de la hotline de Free. Je crois qu'il ne peut pas exister plus bas.

Je vous donne mon expérience chez Free: j'ai déménager le 10 mars. J'ai donc envoyé résiliation et réabonnement. J'ai bien reçu le modem, mais au bout d'un mois, il n'y avait toujours pas de synchronisation. Après plusieurs appels, ils étaient tous incapables de faire avancer les choses. Et chaque appel, tu y passe jamais moins d'une demi heure. J'ai fini par appeler le 1013. En deux jours, le problème était réglé. Il y avait un problème de branchement. D'accord, l'erreur venit de France Telecom, mais c'est tout de même Free qui aurait dû les contacter bien avant ce délai!

Ensuite, je n'était pas facturé. J'envoie quelques mails pour essayer de régler le problème. Ils me répondent à chaqhue coup de trucs qui n'ont rien à voir avec le problème. Je finis par les appeler. En fait, il n'avait plus aucune trace de mon inscription à la nouvelle adresse. Il n'avaient plus que mon dossier résilié et ne comprenaient pas pourquoi je pouvait tout de même me connecter. Ils finissent par régler le problème. On est fin juillet!

Le 20 août, brutalement, plus de connexion. Le lendemain matin, j'appelle: "ah, on s'est trompé, en a pris en compte votre résiliation à l'ancienne adresse (intervenue presque 6 mois plus tôt!). Je rectife." Deux jours plus tard, toujours pas de connexion!

Finalement, Wanadoo m'a ouvert une connexion en une heure...


----------



## gtoto (25 Septembre 2004)

je te rassure noos est capable du meme genre de fantaisie... mais heuresement ca n'arrive quasiment jamais....


----------



## vincmyl (25 Septembre 2004)

Et Maligne TV? +Wanadoo, ca vaut quoi?


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lu que Noos allait mettre sur le marché le 29 septembre de nouvelles offres Internet, de 1 à 4 mb....Qu'en pensez vous? Dois je prendre la Freebox ou attendre de voir ces offres..je dois dire que je suis quand meme intéressé par la TV



Voilà un article de SVMMac sur 

les nouvelles offres de Noos

Il faut savoir aussi qu'en Belgique le groupe financier américain dont fait partie Noos est en train de mettre en place un réseau permettant du 30 Mbit/s, et qui est monnaie courante aux USA. C'est ce que nous aurons à terme en France avec le cable et Noos.


----------



## vincmyl (29 Septembre 2004)

En fait ce qui me derrange chez Noos, c'est le bouquet TV qui n'est pas tres interessant


----------



## rezba (30 Septembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir aussi qu'en Belgique le groupe financier américain dont fait partie Noos est en train de mettre en place un réseau permettant du 30 Mbit/s, et qui est monnaie courante aux USA. C'est ce que nous aurons à terme en France avec le cable et Noos.




Tu en sais des choses sur la stratégie de cette entreprise. En règle générale, je réserve le futur à des affirmations sur lesquelles j'ai quelques assurances. Pour le reste, je me sers d'un ou deux temps de la grammaire française ma foi bien pratiques, le conditionnel ou le subjonctif.


----------



## vincmyl (30 Septembre 2004)

J'y crois plus tellement au cable


----------



## naas (30 Septembre 2004)

oui le câble aujourd'hui c'est sans fil


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Septembre 2004)

Lol


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> En fait ce qui me derrange chez Noos, c'est le bouquet TV qui n'est pas tres interessant


  
L'offre TV numérique de Noos correspond grosso merdo à Canal Sat et TPS cumulé, difficile de faire plus interessant.


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> J'y crois plus tellement au cable


Ca veut dire quoi ?


----------



## MarcMame (30 Septembre 2004)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Et Maligne TV? +Wanadoo, ca vaut quoi?


Ca vaut cher. Tres cher....


----------



## purestyle (17 Octobre 2004)

Ca devait être effectif le 31 octobre, mais là surprise chez moi : j'avais leur vieil abonnement 512 datant de cybercable, et en faisant le ménage j'ai débranché le modem, puis en le rebranchant et rallumant l'ordi le modem fait un excès de vitesse : 330 ko/s en download  :rateau: 
J'ai du mal à croire que je suis subitement passé à l'offre 4096   (330 en download correspondant à cette prestation d'après lagrenouille.com)


----------



## krokrodile (17 Octobre 2004)

Ma Ligne TV + Wanadoo ça vaut que c'est hors de prix (comme tous les produits FT).
Mais cela a l'avantage par rapport à FREE de pouvoir ressembler à de la vraie Télé.

Pour en revenir au premier message, tout dépend du besoin en télé. Sur FREE c'est le minimum sans la télé poubelle, mais aussi sans CANAL dont la chaine d'info continue iTV, en clair et très bien. Avec le cable, l'offre TV est incomparable, et à mon avis plus fiable et plus sure que la télé par ADSL. La TV sur ADSL n'en est qu'au début.

Donc si vous vous contentez des chaines hertziennes, NOOS n'est pas nécessairement le mieux. Si vous voulez des chaines thématiques, acheter des films ou des sports à lacarte, il faut oublier FREE.

Pour finir, les usagers du câble sont souvent peu contents de leur prestataire, statistiquement parlant, à l'exception de NUMERICABLE chez qui le service technique est bon tout autant que la qualité technique de la connexion.

C'est pas simple tout cela, il faut regarder les comparatifs disponibles, et évaluer ses propres besoins.

FREE est statistiquement bien apprécié des usagers, quoi qu'en disent les incidents très médiatisés et le forum de mécontents. Lers mécontents, qui ont raison de l'être, font les frais d'une politique de communications déplorable de FREE. mais dans la majeure partie des cas, ce prestataire est assez bon.
Au sujet de la Hotline de FREE, il faut savoir qu'à l'exception de TELE2 (com. locale) et de Wanadoo et Alice (gratuit) les Hotline de tous les prestataires sont hors de prix. Les prix bas du marché c'est moins de personnels, donc moins de personnes pour vous répondre et on vous demande le plus possible de vous débrouiller tout seul.


----------



## macinside (17 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Il faut savoir aussi qu'en Belgique le groupe financier américain dont fait partie Noos est en train de mettre en place un réseau permettant du 30 Mbit/s, et qui est monnaie courante aux USA. C'est ce que nous aurons à terme en France avec le cable et Noos.



tu débarque, ça fait plus d'un an que les reseau UPC a été mis a jour en belgique  :mouais:


----------



## Azzedine (17 Octobre 2004)

krokrodile a dit:
			
		

> Pour finir, les usagers du câble sont souvent peu contents de leur prestataire, statistiquement parlant, à l'exception de NUMERICABLE chez qui le service technique est bon tout autant que la qualité technique de la connexion.



Au niveau ADSL je crois que celui qui comptabilise le plus de mécontents c'est encore 9 telecom, je connais déjà au moins 5 personne qui ont émis le souhait de résilier moins de 2 mois après avoir souscrit :-/


----------



## krokrodile (17 Octobre 2004)

Azzedine a dit:
			
		

> Au niveau ADSL je crois que celui qui comptabilise le plus de mécontents c'est encore 9 telecom, je connais déjà au moins 5 personne qui ont émis le souhait de résilier moins de 2 mois après avoir souscrit :-/



ce n'est pas à partir de statistique personnelle qu'il faut évaluer la qualité d'un FAI. Le Neuf n'est pas le plus plébiscité, mais semble-t-il correct, alors que d'autres sont franchement  très médiocres et à déconseiller. Par exemple : Tiscali.
De plus, la qualité d'un prestataire évolue avec le temps, parfois très très rapidement...


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Octobre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu débarque, ça fait plus d'un an que les reseau UPC a été mis a jour en belgique  :mouais:



Comme je le disais, le débit avec le cable et notamment celui de Noos ne peut qu'à terme augmenter. D'ailleurs en voilà les preuves:

Un concurrent de Noos propose déjà du 8 Mbits
http://www.vnunet.fr/mac/actu/article.htm?numero=12643&date=2004-08-17

Les clients sont bichonnés chez Noos:
http://www.noos.fr/infosclients/0409_noos_augmente.php

Et la télévision Haute Définition à terme:
http://www.01net.com/article/248921.html

Noos et UPC  France vont proposer du 30 Mbit/s en 2005.
http://www.vnunet.fr/actualite/acce...it+cable+2005/mac/12838/2004/10/04/index.html


----------



## purestyle (24 Octobre 2004)

ce que fait noos pour notre bande passante est largement suffisant (4096 pour moi), mais le hic c'est qu'on paye plus cher que ceux qui sont chez free, qui eux pour un tarif moindre peuvent avoir 15 mo de bande passante.


----------



## Marcmaniac (24 Octobre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> L'offre TV numérique de Noos correspond grosso merdo à Canal Sat et TPS cumulé, difficile de faire plus interessant.


J'ai du mal lire : L'offre Noos est bien supérieur à tous les autres opérateurs....réunis !
Renseigne toi avant de dire n'importe quoi. De plus, tu peux choisir chaine par chaine !


----------



## naas (24 Octobre 2004)

free c'est bien


----------



## grey (24 Octobre 2004)

Et moi je serais assez basic sur ma réponse, Mais il faut voir combien tu est pret à mettre pour ta connection. Moi j'ai pas envie de passer toute ma paye dans ma connection internet ni dans la TV donc j'ai choisie Free en prennant mon mal en patience, en plus je n'est pas eu de soucit, j'ai eu Free en 1mois et oui sa arrive.
 Avant j'était cher Noos. Et je suis bien content du changement. 10 Mb/s de connection dont 6 pour internet. C'est toujours agréable meme si on exploite pas tout.
 Donc pour moi FREE une fois instalé c'est le top. En plus t'évitera de regarder les MERDE de TF1 au bout d'une semaine tu verras tu te sentira mieu.

 Allé Good Bye


----------



## MarcMame (25 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal lire : L'offre Noos est bien supérieur à tous les autres opérateurs....réunis !
> Renseigne toi avant de dire n'importe quoi. De plus, tu peux choisir chaine par chaine !


En effet, tu as mal lu : "*Correspond*" veut dire, en français,  "*Equivalent*" et pas "*Bien supérieure*".
Exprime toi clairement si tu as quelquechose à dire.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2004)

Marcmaniac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal lire : L'offre Noos est bien supérieur à tous les autres opérateurs....réunis !
> Renseigne toi avant de dire n'importe quoi. De plus, tu peux choisir chaine par chaine !



Ca j'aimerai bien savoir comment... tu chosis un bouquet x ou y  Etoiles et  chaque chaine coutant un certain nombre d'étoiles tu fais ton mélange mais si tu veux 1 seule chaine, tu peux pas... ça me fait enrager depuis mars 2003 mais c'est comme ça...
Sinon, j'aurai pris Jimmy et basta...


Pour ce qui est de l'avenir du cable, le cable et le WiFi c'est compatible il me semble... faut pas dire n'importe quoi, non plus 

Pour ce qui est des pb avec un opérateur: qui n'a jamais eu de pb techniques, galères de hotline, modem en rade ou autres avec son opérateur quel qu'il soit... Free, Noos, FT, Neuf, Tiscali... je connais au moins 1 ou 2 personnes qui auraient des histoires à raconter ! ;-) Il n'y a pas de miracles...

Purestyle: pour ce qui est du débit, tu es passé gratos de 512 à 4096 ? Si tu as eu cette chance, faut qu'on se parle en mp, je vais aller faire ch*** noos immédiatement: pour passer du 512 au 2048, j'ai du signer pour un an de plus... (avec une baisse de tarifs il faut dire)


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2004)

grey a dit:
			
		

> ...En plus t'évitera de regarder les MERDE de TF1 au bout d'une semaine tu verras tu te sentira mieu....


  
Moi j'ai pas besoin de plus la capter pour pas regarder... depuis le débarquement de Droit de Réponse par la chaine en 1988 je crois, j'ai pas beaucoup regardé, j'ai le boycott féroce... mon temps de cerveau disponible est très limité pour certains !


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est de l'avenir du cable, le cable et le WiFi c'est compatible il me semble... faut pas dire n'importe quoi, non plus



Voilà  un  lien concernant WiFi et Noos:
http://www.noos.fr/client.php?page=pack_wifi



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Pour ce qui est des pb avec un opérateur: qui n'a jamais eu de pb techniques, galères de hotline, modem en rade ou autres avec son opérateur quel qu'il soit... Free, Noos, FT, Neuf, Tiscali... je connais au moins 1 ou 2 personnes qui auraient des histoires à raconter ! ;-) Il n'y a pas de miracles...



Je n'ai jamais eu aucun probléme avec la hot line de Noos. Ils m'ont même donné des tuyaux pour qu'Ethernet marche mieux et pour faire mes changements d'un fournisseur Noos à un autre Wanadoo quand je suis en province -à la fois pour le Mac et pour le PC avec Virtual PC 6.1.1



			
				teo a dit:
			
		

> Purestyle: pour ce qui est du débit, tu es passé gratos de 512 à 4096 ? Si tu as eu cette chance, faut qu'on se parle en mp, je vais aller faire ch*** noos immédiatement: pour passer du 512 au 2048, j'ai du signer pour un an de plus... (avec une baisse de tarifs il faut dire)



Pour les augmentations de débit tout est là:
http://www.noos.fr/infosclients/0409_noos_augmente.php


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche: côté technique, la hotline est à 0,34¤/mn, elle a intérêt à être bien. Ils n'ont jamais répondu à mes questions sur la sécurité (je voyais mes voisins de quartier dans mon voisinage réseau, leur fichier etc.), j'ai jamais reçu la facture du mois de mai 2003 malgré 3 appels et ou demande par email. Pas plus qu'à un pb de tarif mensonger sur une pub... c'était rien, mais 0,6¤ par mois, ça fait pas mal à la fin de l'abo et je vais insister en leur redonnant des 0,34¤/mn ou payer un recommandé s'ils me répondent pas correctement. Quand j'ai voulu monter une page, j'ai arrêté le chat après 20 mn, le gars était pas doué et il me répondait comme une check-list d'Airbus, je l'ai remercié et j'ai bidouillé dans mon logicielFTP et j'y suis arrivé tt seul (les logiciels Mac de ler pages dwld sont tjs des vieilles versions et ma demande de mise à jour a apparemment pas fait d'effet...). De plus j'attend tjs un anti-virus mac (offert aux windoziens) et une réponse à la question de différence de traitement entre les clients mac et windows...
Pour les changements de tarifs, ça me fait juste un peu ch*** d'apprendre que certains comme PureStyle sont passés de 512 à 4096 sans rien faire (pardon, il a éteint et rallumé son modem  ), alors perso, j'ai appelé la hotline payante en mars-avril et j'ai du me réengager pour un an pour passer en 1240 (et à décharge de Noos, je passé gratos en 2024 il y a 2 semaines).
Qu'est-ce que ça coute à Noos de me faire passer en 4096 sans rien dire ? Ca lui rapporterait l'image d'une boite qui se bouge pour ses clients.


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Jean-Miche: côté technique, la hotline est à 0,34¤/mn, elle a intérêt à être bien. Ils n'ont jamais répondu à mes questions sur la sécurité (je voyais mes voisins de quartier dans mon voisinage réseau, leur fichier etc.)



Tu peux t'expliquer sur celà.

Je peux t'assurer que mes réglages de navigateur sont optimum et que je suis en 128 bits. Ce qui est ce qui se fait de mieux. J'étais avec IE 5 encore jusqu'en août et malgré le fait qu'il soit 128 bits et parce que Java n'était plus à jour, je suis passé à Netscape 7 dont je suis très content (128 bits aussi).

Quel navigateur as tu ? Fais tu régulièrement tes mises à jour de navigateur et d'OS ? J'ai demandé à différentes reprises la hot line technique et pas seulement la hot line commerciale. Ils m'ont toujours très bien conseillé. 

Vois tu encore tes voisins de quartier, leur fichier ... Quel modem Noos as tu ???
Il y des réglages personnels à faire aussi.


----------



## teo (27 Octobre 2004)

Juste Pomme-K sur le Bureau ! C'est vrai que ça m'est plus arrivé depuis un moment...
Je suis à jour de toutes les mises à jour possible et imaginable pour un Jaguar de base. Modem Ethernet. Pour navigateur, Saferi et Firefox (pas la 1, elle plante... j'aime plus Netscape).


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Vois tu encore tes voisins de quartier, leur fichier ...
> Il y des réglages personnels à faire aussi.



Tu dois avoir une borne Airport. C'est un pb de sécurité inhérent au wifi. Ce que tu décris n'a absolument rien à voir avec Noos.

C'est un pb de cryptage.


----------



## teo (28 Octobre 2004)

Ouarf !Ouarf !Ouarf ! Je n'ai pas Airport et c'est un pb déjà observé, on en a déjà parlé sur un post sur MacGe ou sur d'autres forums (je m'en souviens plus mais je peux retrouver).
Noos me proposait de les contacter par téléphone pour résoudre ce problème (ils ont un pb de sécurité que je remarque et c'est à moi de payer 0,34¤/mn... pas mal, non ?).
J'ai les relevés de chaque voisinage perçu, avec les noms et numéros (adresse en afp://) de mes "voisins", les courriers sur l'aide en ligne me demandant de les rappeler et les réponses robot à mon courrier leur demandant de les rappeler, les courriers laissé dans les Dossiers partagés de mes "voisins" les informant de cette faille; ainsi que tout les mails où j'ai pu demander de l'aide et où ils m'ont remercié d'un message automatique.

Leur hotline est faite pour des gens ayant des pb basiques, les gars et les miss lisent leur checklist, c'est comme chez AppleCare où -ayant eu un pb- je connaissais leur réponse ayant déjà été sur la database avant eux, j'ai abandonné (même si là je payais un appel local). Dès que tu sors des questions bateaux, ils rament -particulièrement dès que tu dis "Apple" et à 0,34¤/mn, ça me fait ch** d'avoir des 10 ou 20 ¤ d'appels sur "kiosque". C'est déjà hors de prix comme service, je vais pas payer en plus quand ça déc*** de leur côté.

Pour juste terminer sur la forme et pas sur le fond, dans le ton que tu emploies, j'ai la désagréable impression d'être pris pour un mariole, un emm***r, voire un incapable (10 ans d'exp. sous mac, dont 3 sous X, je suis plus un nioub impressionnable, sorry). "Ce n'est pas possible, tu dois avoir fait ça, c'est pas la faute à Noos". Merci de pas te répandre ici comme ailleurs sur un fournisseur ni plus mauvais ni moins bon qu'un autre, juste -comme les autres- incapable de gérer des clients plus ou moins mécontents. Je connais bien leur pages techniques, je les ai pratiquées très régulièrement (Leur Boite à outil est un vrai régal: ICI : Quicktime 5 / IE v. 6 pour Mac !, l'aide ftp en v. classic uniquement, tout un florilège...). Je m'arrête là.

Bonjour chez vous...


----------



## Jean-Miche (29 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Ouarf !Ouarf !Ouarf ! Je n'ai pas Airport et c'est un pb déjà observé, on en a déjà parlé sur un post sur MacGe ou sur d'autres forums (je m'en souviens plus mais je peux retrouver).



Je te laisse la page concernant la sécurité sur le site internet de Noos:

http://securite.noos.fr/modules/news/index.php?storytopic=15

J'ai cherché un incident identique à ce que tu décris. Je n'ai pu trouver. 
Il y a eu beaucoup de branchements sauvages chez Noos. Encore maintenant ? Est ce du à celà ?

Je suis protégé par mon firewall NetBarrier aussi et Noos recommande un firewall. En as tu un ?

Moi tout va bien et depuis 4 ans maintenant. Et en plus mes chaines de télé sont d'une qualité comme jamais elles ne l'ont été.

Appelles la hot line technique, elle te donnera toute satisfaction résoudre ton pb.


----------



## Balooners (29 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> ...à la fois pour le Mac et pour le PC avec Virtual PC 6.1.1



Je me demande comment tu fais, n'as tu jamais pensé à t'acheté un Dell???  Parce que là je crois que c'est le pompon, depuis le début du post, je me demandais quand Jean-Miche allait nous sortir Virtual PC avec Noos...

Ca me fait penser à un film... 

PS à Naas : Free c'est bien


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande comment tu fais, n'as tu jamais pensé à t'acheté un Dell???



Je suis très content de mon Mac et de Virtual PC, et de Noos aussi.
Tu sais Dell c'est pas cher mais....
2 liens sur des problèmes récents :

http://www.01net.com/article/147135.html

http://www.01net.com/article/255041.html


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2004)

Il est increvable Jean-Miche. Bon je m'arrête là moi, de toute façon il ne semble pas lire ce que j'écris, à en lire ses réponses.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Octobre 2004)

teo a dit:
			
		

> (Leur Boite à outil est un vrai régal: ICI : Quicktime 5 / IE v. 6 pour Mac !, l'aide ftp en v. classic uniquement, tout un florilège...). Je m'arrête là. Bonjour chez vous...



Mon Dieu qu'est ce que je n'ai pas lu que tu aurais écris. Fais une citation, je te répondrais exactement.
Pour la boîte à outils, il existe un aitre site de téléchargement autrement plus complet et plus à jour. Le voilà :  

telecharger.com 

C'est là que je télécharge tous mes freewares .


----------



## teo (31 Octobre 2004)

Tu es désespérant, on arrête là. Sur le fond et sur la forme.


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Octobre 2004)

Balooners a dit:
			
		

> Free c'est bien



C'est pas l'avis de tout le monde :

http://www.01net.com/article/254529.html

http://www.freeks.org/

Quel est le FAI qui va proposer en 2005 du 30 Mbit/s, c'est Noos.
Et l'ADSL n'est pas prêt à proposer le même débit.


----------



## McBuffy (31 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le FAI qui va proposer en 2005 du 30 Mbit/s, c'est Noos.



Cool tu pourras poster tes messages plein de bon sens beaucoup plus vite.  :bebe:


----------



## yoav (31 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de lire les messages de ce topic et j'envisage de passer chez Free. 

 Le service Noos est efficace. Je suis satisfait même si les appels téléphoniques m'ont couté une fortune. Lors de mes derniers déboires (il ne s'agissait que d'un câble mal serré) ils ont même accepté de faire un geste commercial et de me rembourser les frais de télécom. Donc je n'ai rien à dire sur Noos. Bravo!

 Le problème pour moi est d'ordre financier, comme beaucoup d'entre nous, et l'offre alléchante de Free semble si alléchante. A la lecture de vos messages, Free paraît complètement dépassé par son succès. Que faire? Je suis complètement perdu...


----------



## Jean-Miche (31 Octobre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les messages de ce topic et j'envisage de passer chez Free.
> Le service Noos est efficace. Je suis satisfait même si les appels téléphoniques m'ont couté une fortune. Lors de mes derniers déboires (il ne s'agissait que d'un câble mal serré) ils ont même accepté de faire un geste commercial et de me rembourser les frais de télécom. Donc je n'ai rien à dire sur Noos. Bravo!



Tu es satisfait de l'offre de Noos pour le net. 
Noos c'est aussi la télé et dans d'excellentes conditions de réception. 
Il n'y a pas que le prix. Le prix est correspondant à un service. Je crois que l'avenir est dans le cable et pour le net et pour la télé. Et pour le téléphone aussi.

D'ailleurs celà a été confirmé dans un entretien d'un responsable de Noos
"Greensky : La technologie DSL en est à ses débuts et peut être améliorée de façon significative. Des sociétés comme France Télécom préparent actuellement sa succession. Face à cela, pensez-vous que la technologie du câble, vieillissante, a encore un avenir ?

Viellissante ? Franchement ? *Alors que le premier pays au monde, les USA, ne connaît qu'un mode de connexion à Internet : LE CABLE* . La technologie Docsis, que nous utilisons, bénéficie de toute la recherche et développement des grands cablos américains, qui servent plusieurs dizaines de millions d'Américains en haut débit... Ainsi, les joueurs le reconnaîtront, notre technologie apporte le meilleur PING ... entre autres."

Extraits de l&#8217;interview de Jacques Guerreau de Noos dont l&#8217;intégralité est dans ce lien  et ce avant le rachat de Noos par le groupe UnitedGlobalCom:

http://www.01net.com/article/215630.html

Un lien sur le site de UGC Europe:
http://www.unitedglobal.com/euFmain.cfm

et sur celui de Noos:
http://www.noos.com/abonnes/index.php


Je te renvoie à un autre lien et à des réponses de lecteurs à cet article :

http://www.01net.com/article/252579.html

Noos a toujours récompensé ses plus fidèles clients en leur faisant augmenter leur débit tout en payant le même prix. En voulant changer de FAI tu effaces toute ton ancienneté chez Noos, et avec les débits annoncés et la TV haute définition d'après moi tu as tort.


----------



## McBuffy (31 Octobre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> En voulant changer de FAI tu effaces toute ton ancienneté chez Noos, et avec les débits annoncés et la TV haute définition d'après moi tu as tort.



Le tout étant de ne pas péter un _câble_ ! :bebe:


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le FAI qui va proposer en 2005 du 30 Mbit/s, c'est Noos.
> Et l'ADSL n'est pas prêt à proposer le même débit.


1/ Plusieurs FAI dont Free viennent d'annoncer que leur équipements étaient pret pour l'ADSL2+ soit 24Mb/s en moyènne voir plus si les conditions le permettent. 

2/ Contrairement à NOOS qui ne donne aucune date (2005 ce n'est pas une date), ce n'est pas un effet d'annonce, c'est une mise en pratique immédiate.

3/ Lorsque le 30MBit/s sera dispo chez NOOS, il te faudra changer (racheter ?) ton modem pour un autre.

4/ Chez Free : 2, 6 ou 30MBit/sec, le prix ne change pas et il n'y a pas de clause cachée dans les contrats comme sait si bien le faire NOOS.

5/ 4Mbit chez NOOS, c'est 40¤ par mois plus les frais habituels de connexion etc... soit près de 50¤/mois. Je doute fort que les 30MBit/s soit proposés à ce tarif. L'avenir nous le dira.

6/ Nous vivons dans le présent et le présent, c'est que les débits de NOOS sont inférieurs (et de loin) à l'ADSL. Cela changera peut-être dans le futur, mais ce futur n'est pas encore pour tout de suite.

7/ Les US sont ce qu'ils sont et ne représentent pas forcément un gage de qualité. Ce n'est pas parce que la majorité du pays est cablé que cela en fait une référence. Les Etats-Unis font parfois de très mauvais choix techniques si l'on pense au format de télévision (NTSC) ou à la norme de téléphone portable (PCS1900). 2 grosses bouses !


----------



## MarcMame (1 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Ainsi, les joueurs le reconnaîtront, notre technologie apporte le meilleur PING ... entre autres."


Je vais encore te décevoir Jean-Miche...

Vu ce soir sur le site de La Météo du Net 

-------------
Free ADSL2+ (dégroupage)

download :
806,7 Ko/sec
31/10/04
23:30

upload :
92,2 Ko/sec
31/10/04
23:30

*ping :
22 ms*
31/10/04
23:30
-------------

Noosnet (4096/256)

download :
376,6 Ko/sec
31/10/04
23:00

upload :
30,0 Ko/sec
31/10/04
23:00

*ping :
24 ms*
31/10/04
23:00
-------------


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de lire les messages de ce topic et j'envisage de passer chez Free.


Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé yaov 

N'écoute pas jean-miche s'il te plaît, c'est un semi être humain robot qui a deux sujets vpc (virtual pc) et noos  et tu verras qu'aucune discussion n'est possible avec lui, donc je te recommande vivement free qui s'il etait aussi mauvais que ce que notre "ami" jean miche le dit ... serait au niveau de noos pour le nombre de clients et le nombre de clients mécontents :bebe: 

Bref parcours ce forum, utilise la recherche et ne prends surtout pas noos


----------



## naas (1 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Noos a toujours récompensé ses plus fidèles clients en leur faisant augmenter leur débit tout en payant le même prix.


  noos ou le fai qui deternime qui est méritant ou pas   


> En voulant changer de FAI tu effaces toute ton ancienneté chez Noos, et avec les débits annoncés et la TV haute définition d'après moi tu as tort.


d'après moi tu as tort, et c'est pas nouveau


----------



## yoav (1 Novembre 2004)

Noos a effectivement augmenté ma vitesse de téléchargement mais au niveau du upload, c'est une catastrophe. 

09:37 01/11/2004

Download :  304.1 KByte/sec 
*Upload :  14.5 KByte/sec* 

Cette politique de la tortue est désespérante...


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Novembre 2004)

yoav a dit:
			
		

> Noos a effectivement augmenté ma vitesse de téléchargement mais au niveau du upload, c'est une catastrophe.
> 
> 09:37 01/11/2004
> 
> ...



Noos va passer à EuroDocsis pour proposer du 30 Mbit/s en 2005. Et l'upload devrait aussi augmenter. Free est lui déjà passé à l'ADSL 2.
Pour l'instant voilà les résultats de Noos ce matin et de Free sur le site de La Grenouille:

Noosnet (1024/128) download : 129,0 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:30 
upload : 16,7 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:30 
ping : *26 ms*  01/11/04 02:00

Noosnet (2048/128) download : 221,8 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
upload : 15,8 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:30 
ping : *24 ms* 01/11/04 02:00

Noosnet (4096/256) download : 417,2 Ko/sec  01/11/04 02:30 
upload : *28,6 Ko/sec*  01/11/04 03:00 
ping : *17 ms* 01/11/04 02:00

Free Haut Débit (512/128) download : 59,1 Ko/sec 01/11/04 03:00 
upload : 14,9 Ko/sec 01/11/04 03:00
ping : *70 ms* 01/11/04 03:30

Free Haut Débit (1024/128) download : 105,3 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
upload : 13,8 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
ping : *64 ms* 01/11/04 02:00

Free Haut Débit (2048/128) download : 195,7 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
upload : 13,4 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
ping : *76 ms* 01/11/04 02:00

Free Haut Débit (dégroupage) download : 418,0 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
upload : 46,4 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:00 
ping : *33 ms* 01/11/04 02:00

Free ADSL2+ (dégroupage) download : 791,9 Ko/sec 01/11/04 03:00 
upload : 95,0 Ko/sec 01/11/04 02:30
ping : *26 ms* 01/11/04 03:00

Le site de La Grenouille:
http://www.grenouille.com/


----------



## Le Gognol (4 Novembre 2004)

'

Je ne m'énerverai pas et ne relèverai pas une nouvelle fois les monologues de JM, je rappelle jsute aux autres que sa machine est sous OS 9 et qu'il n'utilise pas du tout OS X. Précision utile donc, qui donne un relief encore plus particulier à certains de ses conseils et affirmations. 

'+


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> 'Je ne m'énerverai pas et ne relèverai pas une nouvelle fois les monologues de JM, je rappelle jsute aux autres que sa machine est sous OS 9 et qu'il n'utilise pas du tout OS X. Précision utile donc, qui donne un relief encore plus particulier à certains de ses conseils et affirmations. '+



C'est vrai que je suis sous OS 9.2.2, mais je ne vois quelle est l'incidence OS pour Internet ?

Tu as sans doute OS X, quel est ton FAI ?


----------



## Le Gognol (5 Novembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que je suis sous OS 9.2.2, mais je ne vois quelle est l'incidence OS pour Internet ?



Rien, c'est pas à toi que je cause. 



			
				Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Tu as sans doute OS X, quel est ton FAI ?



Aucune importance, je ne fais que passer... 

'+


----------



## naas (5 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> Rien, c'est pas à toi que je cause.


 free c'est bien


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Noos va passer à EuroDocsis pour proposer du 30 Mbit/s en 2005. Et l'upload devrait aussi augmenter.



Un article d'hier sur les augmentations de débit chez les cablo-opérateurs :

http://www.01net.com/article/259470.html


----------



## teo (3 Décembre 2004)

purestyle a dit:
			
		

> Ca devait être effectif le 31 octobre, mais là surprise chez moi : j'avais leur vieil abonnement 512 datant de cybercable, et en faisant le ménage j'ai débranché le modem, puis en le rebranchant et rallumant l'ordi le modem fait un excès de vitesse : 330 ko/s en download  :rateau:
> J'ai du mal à croire que je suis subitement passé à l'offre 4096   (330 en download correspondant à cette prestation d'après lagrenouille.com)




Purestyle: je suis passé à la boutique noos, on m'a fait comprendre que ton cas "était une erreur" dont tu avais bénéficié, que cela ne rentrait pas dans le cadre des offres habituelles. J'ai insisté mais "il n'y a pas de volonté de la part de noos d'avoir un geste commercial qui ne" leur "coute rien". Je reste donc en 2048.
Donc purestyle, profite bien du 4096 ! c'est une erreur, et ils pourraient s'en rendre compte. 


[PS: Jean-Miche, merci de ne pas me répondre, ceci est un post invisible]


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Un article d'hier sur les augmentations de débit chez les cablo-opérateurs :
> 
> http://www.01net.com/article/259470.html



L'un des éléments les plus importants dans l'article hormis les augmentations de débit promises pour 2005 est cet élément :

*"Proposer des débits comparables à ceux des FAI de l'ADSL est aussi un moyen de rappeler que dans le câble, les débits sont garantis. Un débit annoncé à 20 Mbit/s correspond vraiment à 20 Mbit/s chez l'abonné. Dans l'ADSL, il faut faire avec la fameuse expression  « jusqu'à... »  8, 15, 20 Mbit/s, impliquant que dans la réalité, l'abonné peut se retrouver avec 1 ou 2 Mbit/s"* 

Puisque tout dépend avec l'ADSL de la distance de l'abonné avec le central téléphonique.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> L'un des éléments les plus importants dans l'article hormis les augmentations de débit promises pour 2005 est cet élément :
> 
> *"Proposer des débits comparables à ceux des FAI de l'ADSL est aussi un moyen de rappeler que dans le câble, les débits sont garantis.*


Toujours en bon commercial, Jean-Miche occulte certains passages moins reluisants.
On voit peut également lire autre chose d'interessant :



> NC*Numéricâble lance un forfait à 20Mbit/s, remplaçant celui à 8Mbit/s datant de cet été, pour le même prix de *59,90euros*. Non compris les frais d'ouverture de service de *106euros* pour les nouveaux clients.
> Quant au modem, les plus anciens modèles ne permettent d'obtenir que des débits allant jusqu'à 13Mbit/s. Il va aussi falloir les remplacer pour avoir plus. Ceux mis en circulation au lancement du 8Mbit/s sont pour la plupart (90% selon NC Numéricâble) à la hauteur. Le changement de boîtier est facturé *30euros*.


166¤ comme facture d'accueil pour les nouveaux abonnés (bienvenue)
30¤ à débourser en plus pour les anciens payant déjà 60¤/mois.
Et il faut évidemment rajouter les divers frais mensuels d'acces au réseau, location de modem le cas échéant, etc...
Avec ces tarifs dissuasifs, qu'ils ne viennent pas trop se plaindre (comme ils le font) que leur nombre d'abonnés stagnent (voir diminue) pendant que l'ADSL progresse de 17% par trimestre !


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> *"dans le câble, les débits sont garantis. Un débit annoncé à 20 Mbit/s correspond vraiment à 20 Mbit/s chez l'abonné. Dans l'ADSL, il faut faire avec la fameuse expression  « jusqu'à... »  8, 15, 20 Mbit/s, impliquant que dans la réalité, l'abonné peut se retrouver avec 1 ou 2 Mbit/s"*
> 
> Puisque tout dépend avec l'ADSL de la distance de l'abonné avec le central téléphonique.


La réalité (en france) est la suivante :
Le cable n'est disponible que dans les villes à forte densitée.
Ce qui veut dire que là où le cable est disponible, l'abonné se trouve à 99% du temps à moins de 2km d'un DSLAM France Télécom, lui permettant de bénéficier d'un débit garanti très élevé, exploitant au maximum la liaison ADSL (20, voire 25Mbit/s en ADSL2+).

Lorsque l'abonné se trouve à 5 ou 10km du central et qu'il ne peut, effectivement, avoir que du 1 ou 2Mbit/s, le cable ne vient de toute façon pas jusque chez lui et la comparaison peut donc se résumer à : cable = 0Mbit/s  ADSL = 1Mbit/s.

Comparons ce qui est comparable.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> *"dans le câble, les débits sont garantis. Un débit annoncé à 20 Mbit/s correspond vraiment à 20 Mbit/s chez l'abonné."*.


Ca aussi c'est sujet à interpretation, encore faut connaitre un minimum son sujet...  

1/ ADSL : 
L'abonné dispose d'une ligne directe, unique et non partagée depuis le central FT (DSLAM) jusqu'à son modem. L'abonné sera le seul et unique utilisateur de cette ligne (la boucle locale). Il n'y a donc, sur cette portion, aucun engorgement possible du aux autres abonnés.
Le débit de cette ligne est directement dépendant de la longueur de cette ligne (distance Modem/DSLAM). Plus la distance est courte, plus le débit sera important. Mais une fois ce débit établi : il est *constant* et *garanti* !!
Si la synchro s'établie à 1Mbit/s ou à 25Mbit/s, ce sera du 1Mbit/s ou du 25Mbit/s *tout le temps, à n'importe quelle heure, toute l'année.*

2/ Le Cable :
Le réseau Cablé est une structure en *étoile*.
Tous les lignes des abonnés d'un même quartier se rejoignent dans le même cable qui n'en fera plus qu'un seul à l'arrivé de la tête de réseau cablé (central).
Si ce cable à une bien plus grande capacitée qu'une ligne de téléphone pour l'ADSL, il doit transporter beaucoup, beaucoup plus de monde. Des centaines d'abonnés en même temps.
Ce système présente l'inconvénient de pouvoir se saturer si il y a plus d'abonnés à du haut débit que la capacité de la ligne ne le permet.
On part du principe que tous les abonnés ne surfent pas tous en même temps et qu'on peut donc avoir plus d'abonnés que la charge totale théorique ne l'autorise (tout comme les téléphones GSM). Mais si d'un seul coup, vers 19h00, tout le monde se met à surfer en même temps (ce qui arrive fréquement), les débits s'écroulent et il devient impossible de garantir du 20Mbit/s pour tout le monde (si c'est l'option choisi) et le réseau doit limiter (momentanément) la bande passante individuelle pour que tout le monde puisse surfer (lentement). C'est le principe même de la norme *DOCSIS* (Data Over Cable System Interface Specification) du cable qui a été mise en place et qui, justement, ne permet absolument pas de garantir le débit 24h/24h mais au contraire d'adapter le débit de chacun d'une manière dynamique en fonction de la charge instantanée du réseau.

Conclusion :
Qui, de l'ADSL ou du cable permet de garantir les débits ?
Réponse : L'ADSL.
Pourquoi ?
Pour ceux qui n'ont pas bien compris, il est possible de connaitre, *avant de s'abonner* la distance physique avec le DSLAM dont on dépend.
Grace à cette distance, il est facile d'estimer le débit dont on disposera. Une fois ce débit en place, il sera *garanti*, jamais perturbé par les autres abonnés comme dans le cas du cable.

Pour finir, si le magazine 01Informatique était une référence, ça se saurait et ce n'est pas parce que les responsable réseaux en recoivent gracieusement une copie tout les mois que ça leur donnent une légitimité.  
Et pour en donner une belle preuve, la norme citée dans l'article est écrite *DOCSYS* au lieu de *DOCSIS*. Ce qui prouve bien qu'ils ne comprennent pas un traitre mot de ce qu'ils écrivent.


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La réalité (en france) est la suivante :
> Le cable n'est disponible que dans les villes à forte densitée.
> Ce qui veut dire que là où le cable est disponible, l'abonné se trouve à 99% du temps à moins de 2km d'un DSLAM France Télécom, lui permettant de bénéficier d'un débit garanti très élevé, exploitant au maximum la liaison ADSL (20, voire 25Mbit/s en ADSL2+).



Je n'ai fait que reporter un article de 01Net qui est l'émanation sur le web de publications aussi sérieuses que 01Informatique,  l'Ordinateur Individuel, Micro Hebdo... C'est leur avis, c'est à dire l'avis de spécialistes réputés. 
Quand à dire que dans une zone où il ya le cable, il y a forcément pour un abonné éventuel intéressé par l'ADSL un débit des meilleurs, tu vas un peu loin.
Je suis passé à mon agence FT pour demander où était mon central, alors que j'habite en pleine ville. On n'a pas voulu me le dire. Et d'après toi pourquoi ? L'ADSL, comme le dit l'article de 01Net, ne peut garantir le débit contrairement au cable.
Tu affirmes des choses sans les démontrer ce que je cherche toujours à faire avec des liens sérieux qui étayent ce que j'affirme. 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Lorsque l'abonné se trouve à 5 ou 10 km du central et qu'il ne peut, effectivement, avoir que du 1 ou 2Mbit/s,


Un autre article prouvant qu&#8217;à l&#8217;avenir de 6 à 7 km du central on pourra avec l&#8217;ADSL avoir 512kbit/s. On est loin de tes 1 à 2 Mbit/s 
Le lien:

http://www.01net.com/article/255359.html


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à mon agence FT pour demander où était mon central, alors que j'habite en pleine ville. On n'a pas voulu me le dire. Et d'après toi pourquoi ?



Franchement, JeanMiche, si tu veux connaître la distance entre ton poste de travail et le central, pas besoin d'aller chez FT... Tu as dû louper les nombreux articles qui parlaient de la manière de procéder pour avoir l'info. Tu n'es pas le centre d'un complot : t'es-tu posé la question de savoir si à défaut de ne _pas vouloir_ te dire pourquoi ca _gonflait_ le mec de te répondre?

Après avoir fait un blocage sur Virtual PC, le blocage sur Noos, JeanMiche ? Que tu interviennes, pas de prob, mais que tu contre-attaques systématiquement dès qu'un membre à fait un choix différent du tien, non. Tu as Noos, tu en es satisfait, no problèm. Tu peux même t'exprimer dans les sujets du type : "quel est votre FAI et qu'en pensez-vous ?". Mais que tu recommences ici le cirque que tu as fait dans les forums applis, en postant des liens vers des articles ou des extraits de notices dont le seul but est de prouver ta clairvoyance et tes bons choix techniques en tout, signifiant par là même que ceux qui ne t'écoutent pas sont de sombres crétins ca risque de ne pas passer. En tout cas pas avec moi.

D'autant que l'explication de MarcMame, en plus d'être claire, est juste.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je suis passé à mon agence FT pour demander où était mon central, alors que j'habite en pleine ville. On n'a pas voulu me le dire. Et d'après toi pourquoi ?


Parce que si tu t'es comporté avec eux comme tu te comportes ici, ils ne devaient qu'avoir envie de se débarrasser de toi le plus vite possible.

Clique sur ce lien..
Rentre ton numéro de téléphone, valide et note les infos techniques de ta ligne du cadre de gauche (informations techniques).
Poste les nous ici.

Alors qui faut-il croire ? Les supers sérieux agents france télécom bien au fait des technologies, ou MarcMame qui n'y connait rien ?


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai fait que reporter un article de 01Net... C'est leur avis, c'est à dire l'avis de spécialistes réputés.


Que penses tu de l'avis de tes spécialistes réputés qui ne savent pas écrire correctement (et répété plusieurs fois dans l'article !!!) le nom d'une norme ? (DOCSIS)


----------



## MarcMame (5 Décembre 2004)

Jean-Miche a dit:
			
		

> Quand à dire que dans une zone où il ya le cable, il y a forcément pour un abonné éventuel intéressé par l'ADSL un débit des meilleurs, tu vas un peu loin.


Et ça c'est une belle réponse démonstrative etayée avec des liens sérieux de ta part sans doute ?




> Tu affirmes des choses sans les démontrer ce que je cherche toujours à faire avec des liens sérieux qui étayent ce que j'affirme.


Si ma réponse d'hier n'est pas demonstrative, je ne sais pas ce que c'est.   
Si pour toi, _expliquer_, correspond a se borner à faire des copier/coller d'articles du web sans analyse, c'est admettre que tu n'es capable d'aucun raisonnement personnel.
Lorsque le gouvernement, certains scientifiques et les médias (c'est à dire l'avis de spécialistes réputés) ont affirmé, dans les années 80, que le nuage radioactif de Tchernobyl à soignement contourné les frontières de la France, j'imagine que tu les as cru ? Le crois-tu encore peut-être ?




> Un autre article prouvant qu?à l?avenir de 6 à 7 km du central on pourra avec l?ADSL avoir 512kbit/s. On est loin de tes 1 à 2 Mbit/s


Je vois que tu ne parles pas du tout de ma réponse concernant l'explication du fonctionnement de la norme DOCSIS (2/ Le Cable). J'en déduis que tu ne le remet pas en doute. 
Je ne vois pas non plus de remarques de ta part concernant les tarifs du cable pour les débits de 8Mbit/s et supérieur....

Si tu ne sais pas quoi demander au père Noel, je te suggererais bien de demander un plug-in de raisonnement autonome.


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Décembre 2004)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Parce que si tu t'es comporté avec eux comme tu te comportes ici, ils ne devaient qu'avoir envie de se débarrasser de toi le plus vite possible.
> Clique sur ce lien..
> Rentre ton numéro de téléphone, valide et note les infos techniques de ta ligne du cadre de gauche (informations techniques).
> Poste les nous ici.



J'ai lu que désormais FT pouvait dire où était le central maintenant alors que quand je suis passé à mon agence après avoir gentillement attendu mon tour et sans faire d'esclandres, çà n'est pas mon style..., on m'a répondu que l'on ne pouvait pas me le dire. 

Ton test est intéressant. Je peux avoir chez moi un débit IP ADSL Max de 6 à 8,6 Mbits. Le gap est de 2,6 Mbits quand même. Ce sera 6 ou 8,6 Mbits ? 




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je vois que tu ne parles pas du tout de ma réponse concernant l'explication du fonctionnement de la norme DOCSIS (2/ Le Cable). J'en déduis que tu ne le remet pas en doute.
> Je ne vois pas non plus de remarques de ta part concernant les tarifs du cable pour les débits de 8Mbit/s et supérieur....



Docsis et pas Docsys comme tu le dis. C'est juste une faute de frappe.
Mais tu parles du cable,  là où il y a forte densitée. C'est densité et pas densitée. Je dirai que c'est aussi un faute de frappe et pas une faute d'orthographe...

Encore un article de publication informatique prouvant qu'il n'existe plus d'architecture en étoile chez Noos et ce depuis longtemps ce qui permettra le débit annoncé de 30 Mbit/s  et avec un débit garanti.

Noos investit plus de 1 MdF pour développer Noosnet

Juliette Fauchet, Internet Professionnel, le 01/12/2000 à 00h00

*L'opérateur déploie une boucle optique autour de Paris et plusieurs boucles secondaires quartier par quartier.*

De 2001 à 2002, Noos investira plus de 1 MdF (152,45 Meuros) dans la mise en place d'une boucle optique autour de Paris et de plusieurs boucles secondaires implantées quartier par quartier. * Objectif : faire évoluer l'architecture en étoile du réseau câblé Noosnet vers une architecture en boucle, plus sécurisée*.Destiné au grand public et aux TPE, ce réseau s'apprête à transporter de la voix, de l'internet à hauts débits et de la vidéo numérique.

Une nouvelle technologie
De tels échanges d'informations ne se feront pas sans un nouveau standard de transfert de données sur le câble, que l'opérateur teste actuellement à Orléans. Baptisé Docsis (Data Over Cable Service Interface Specification).

Tu sais le prix d'un FAI correspond  à un service. 
Le cable c'est un débit garanti, jamais de déconnexion, des boites aux lettres protégées du spam, un excellent ping permettant de battre les joueurs qui ont l'ADSL, la possibilité maintenant d'avoir toutes les chaines de TV en ce moment dans d'excellentes conditions de réception.

Pour 2005, Noos  promet : 
- des débits possibles de 30  Mbits pour Noosnet, 
- le téléphone 
- et la TV Haute définition.


----------



## Amok (5 Décembre 2004)

Dernier avertissement : on se calme...


----------

